# 95 eclipse rims and 94 maxima direct fit right?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I have tried looking for the info on this and from what all I have seen on a few sites it should work but i do want to make sure before I buy this.

I am going to buy some aftermarket rims off a 95 eclipse, I think I seen someplace they are a direct fit (correct?) I just dont want another set of rims in teh garage if they wont fit. 

They are 17's, I am unsure the tire size two are brand new other two are same brand but have been on the car for like 6 months. I am sure if they are on a eclipse that the tire size shouldnt be an issue going onto the maxima right as far as clearing and not rubbing? 

My maxima has 3 progressive five star 15's cause one was cracked and it has of course been beyond a hopeless cause to find a matching rim to buy since they have been out of bussiness for so long. I did find one here in okc and the guy told me 170 for the rim! I said umm I will think about it, he said oh shopuld hurry and buy they are hard to find (Yeah they are) but whats the chance that one of the 3 cars (most likely) in the same state with me will come into his shop and buy that rim! The ones I am getting off the guy with the eclipse is only 230.00 for all rims and tires so i would rather go with larger nicer looking rims anyway. 

Just want to make sure before I buy is all

Thanks

Donnie H.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You want a 5x114.3 bolt pattern, IIRC center bore is 66.1mm... offset for your 3rd gen is right around +30mm for optimal aggressive fit.

If the Eclipse wheels have the exact bolt pattern (I think they're the same, but you'd need to check specs on cars.com or something) are close to that, you oughta be fine.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Brain,

Right before you wrote me back I thought about it and wentto tires.com and looked up both sets of rims for both cars and looked at the specs and they are the same

Thanks for the help also 


Donnie H.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Make sure the center bore fits... I'm pretty sure it does... been a while, though.


----------

